# Boss Mount on 2013 Silverado



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I just traded my 2007 Tahoe in for a 2013 Silverado. The Tahoe had the molded bumper and I had to cut it to make room for the mounting tabs. The Silverado has a different bumper setup and I am curious if anyone has mounted a boss and if they had to cut to make room. I have been looking for this setup on every chevy truck I drive by, but haven't seen a Boss yet.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ispperformance;1547201 said:


> I just traded my 2007 Tahoe in for a 2013 Silverado. The Tahoe had the molded bumper and I had to cut it to make room for the mounting tabs. The Silverado has a different bumper setup and I am curious if anyone has mounted a boss and if they had to cut to make room. I have been looking for this setup on every chevy truck I drive by, but haven't seen a Boss yet.


this usually helps ...http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector/truck-plow


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

The plow mount is the same for both trucks, and Boss instructions show a truck with the full plastic molded bumper like my Tahoe had. Their Instructions say that some trucks do not require cutting / notching. This is why I decided to put up a post.


----------



## ispperformance (Nov 24, 2008)

I installed the plow last night and there was no need to cut. Just remove the lower air damn fairing, and install the undercarriage.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you reinstall the air dam after? Or have yo leave it off with the mount installed?


----------



## Monorail_Red (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but how much ground clearance do you have with the plow mount in place? Thanks!


----------

